# How long should I be letting my guitar finish cure?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

As I have been posting, I just got my guitar back from the body shop where I had the finish put on. It's catalized urethane with a couple coats of clear, a few of tinted and then a few more clears, which I wet-sanded and polished. I know it is cured enough to touch, but it seems kind of soft (as I am sure would be expected), and I am wondering if anybody has any insights as to how long I should leave it before I start putting it all together. Of course, yesterday wouldn't be soon enough, but I seriously don't want to do it any harm by jumping into final assembly too soon. Thanx for any opinions I can get on this...
-Mikey


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*fresh paint*

I have done a handfull of these paintjobs,and from what you tell us I would give it a week(5 days) to set up properly,it is still giving off solvents through the finish,not evapouration but from the hardener additive.What i would do is check the elastisity of the finish every day by pressing your fingernail on an inconspicious area that wont show,now if your nail leaves a(dent) in the finish it's a little to early to assemble. Good luck. Lenny.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you used an quality automotive clearcoat overnight should do it. If you've already wetsanded and polished it then it should have been cured prior to that step. However since you have doubts I would follow lenbone's advice. If it wasn't completely cured when you wetsanded and polished it you may want to revisit those steps to get a glass like finish. A couple extra hours is worth the effort for the best possible finish. After all we are talking about your pride & joy . You're going to be doing quite a bit of showing it off so just remember there is good and there is really, really good. The difference is usually just a matter of little patience & elbow grease.

Remember the best compliment is when somebody asks, Where did yo get that cool guitar? Not when they take one look at it and ask if you made it yourself. Well that is unless they know you make guitars.
evilGuitar: evilGuitar: evilGuitar: :rockon2:


----------

